# What kind of careers can I get?



## culinarydreams (Apr 4, 2009)

*Not for the Culinary Arts program at Le Cordon Bleu but the **Hospitality & Restaurant Management Program? 
**
ABOUT IT: Le Cordon Bleu Hospitality & Restaurant Management Program*
Le Cordon Bleu Hospitality & Restaurant Management Program was created to meet today's growing demands by graduating students with a high level of expertise, skills and knowledge base. Both theoretical and practical management approaches are taught, along with wine studies, hospitality business law, food and beverage management plus the kitchen and the dining room environments, including all aspects of managing a restaurant facility.

Can you please list some career/job titles I can hold if I graduate this program? Thanks a lot


----------



## cheftoddmohr (Apr 17, 2009)

I wouldn't wait for the school to tell you what you can do after graduation. I'd have an excellent idea of the end result you have in mind before you start. Work toward a goal, don't let them tell you what you "can do".

That being said, you can create any job for yourself that you'd like, but have to be in the position to take advantage of the opportunity.

Don't just think about restaurants. Because I wanted more of a 9-5 job, I worked as a Chef at hospitals, colleges/universities, and corporate cafeterias when I graduated.

You could be a consultant for a franchise group, own a hot-dog cart in a busy shopping area, work with a food photographer, become an instructor yourself.

There are countless opportunities surrounding food and cooking, certainly many more than the college would have on a list. Plus, you might invent a new food career that nobody has ever thought about.

Identify WHAT you want to do with your degree before the first day of class. You'll get a lot more out of it when you have a goal.

Chef Todd Mohr

Free video reveals my 
#1 Chef Secret for Creating Amazing Meals at Home
Chef Todd Mohr Web Cooking Classes - Cook Like a Chef at Home


----------



## culinarydreams (Apr 4, 2009)

*Thanks a lot... But I really want to know what kind of careers I can get if I go to Le Cordon Bleu for **Hospitality & Restaurant Management opposed to Culinary Arts....
*


----------



## cheftoddmohr (Apr 17, 2009)

The most obvious is that you'll be working in a hotel. 
I'll have to reiterate, the career you get after graduation is the career you strive for.

I'm sure the admissions department would be glad to give you out-placement statistics. However, I'd try to carve a new niche that nobody's thought of before.

With your hospitality degree, perhaps you start a concierge service to arrange meetings, teambuilding events and corporate outings.

What do you like to do? Or, are you just looking for a diploma?

Chef Todd Mohr.


----------



## culinarydreams (Apr 4, 2009)

I would like to work on a resort or something and cater to people... I am very interested in Hospitality and Tourism... I would like to work where people vacate... I also love Culinary Arts and I like to cook and create new things... I am interested in Food and drink as well.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

IMHO, culinary arts is learning HOW to do food, hospitality & restaurant management is managing WHAT needs to be done.

Culinary arts leads to working in, or around kitchens or food production facilities.

Hospitality & Restaurant Management leads to managing one or more kitchens, restaurants, or guest facilities and hiring those who do the actual work, like those who have a culinary arts diploma/certificate/degree.


----------



## cheftoddmohr (Apr 17, 2009)

That's really two different pursuits. Again, you really need to decide what you want to do with the education BEFORE you begin. Work in a straight line toward your initial goal. 

The Universe rewards intention, not indecision.


----------



## culinarydreams (Apr 4, 2009)

First of all I am already deciding what I want to do right now by asking you all what careers can I get if I go to school for Hospitality and Resturaunt Management and Le Cordon Bleu! I am asking this because certain things in that program interest me a lot! I wanted a rundown at possible career's so I can look them up and possibly choose which one would be my goal... Second of all I am 16 years ol and I am getting a head start by looking into thesethings right now instead of waiting... Also one more question!
WILL PEOPLE WHO GRADUATE AN ACTUAL COLLEGE/UNIVERSITY WITH A DEGREE IN HOSPITALITY DO BETTER THAN A LE CORDON BLEU GRADUATE IN HOSPITALITY AND RESTURAUNT MANAGEMENT? OR CAN WE GET THE SAME JOBS? Thanks a lot


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

A "college degree" or "diploma" or "certificate" only "opens the door" or creates an opportunity for a job. Whether you get or can keep a job depends solely on YOU and the skills YOU demonstrate.

Now, some potential employers may rate a "college degree" higher than a "diploma" or "certificate" and may even rank different colleges/universities as better/best etc. There are many other employers that might care less about the piece of paper you obtain.

The real "key" is for you to find the best place to learn the skills and knowledge that will satisfy the employer(s) YOU want to work for, that means finding out what is important to the prospective employer(s), some look to "education", some look to "experience", and many look to some combination of the two.

If at all possible, see if you can find a job, even part time, with a business that interests you. Maybe as a dishwasher in a local restaurant or a bellhop at a local hotel//motel. Keep your eyes open, ask questions, and see what it is like. When you find something interesting to you, find out what it takes to advance.

Then you will be able to decide what education you need to improve your chances of success. Remember, a "piece of paper" only helps you get a chance, it is NO guarantee of success.


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

In the end, it is the education plus experience that will move you toward your career. A school might have a strong enough alumni network that it may pay off in the end but I would be leery of any hype created by representatives of schools. 

It is best to contact local restaurants and business and ask them what they look for. Get ten answers at the minimum. Hopefully you will see a pattern and make the best decision when you go to college in 2 years. 

Lastly, get some job experience, like ChefMohr mentioned. Remember, with any profession, it is degree AND experience. People with both tend to do better than those with just a degree* 

*Non statistically proven but it is something I believe


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Culinary school, college degree mean zilch. After completing these, the industry just wants to know, can you do the job? can you take it.? No matter what degree, it all depends on your attitude and outlook and how much are you willing to give to any of the vocations you aspire to.:chef:


----------



## meatpie (Jun 20, 2009)

In my experience, the person with an apprenticeship will do better than both.
Before I entered the industry as a tradie, I was part of the hiring team in a hotel.
Of the applicants that we did hire, I found it very interesting to note that it was those without the degrees actually lasted.


----------

